# Hubble Finds Stars That 'Go Ballistic' (Nerd Content Inside)



## daybean (Jan 7, 2009)

Some cool pics of some "runaway stars" that the NASA space hubble telescope found.  i heard this stars are moving over 112,000 mph!!!

*Link:* Hubble Finds Stars That 'Go Ballistic' / Scientific Frontline


----------



## silentrage (Jan 8, 2009)

Wow those look freakin wicked, and those shapes are only a trillion miles wide! 
What happens when 1 of those get hit by 1 of these?

Intergalactic particle beam is longest yet found - space - 07 December 2007 - New Scientist

mmmmm


----------



## daybean (Jan 8, 2009)

i dont know, but it would produce some even more wicked picutues!


----------

